# Zeus is 8 month, starting to look more normal.



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Less and less people are asking if he has hip issues because he is starting to stand strait, his legs are now longer. 

He is maturing so nicely!


DSC_3394 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3410 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3426 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3467 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr

Mission accomplished


DSC_3574 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr



Haha!





We started a blog! 
Life With Zeus - When properly trained, a man can be dog's best friend
https://www.facebook.com/LifeWithZeus


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

DSC_2747 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_2641 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_2602 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3406 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3253 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3262 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3288 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3550 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

DSC_3551 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

what a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow he was a hunk before but now he's a HUNK! :wub: Where did the little puppy go?!


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

He's GORGEOUS!!!! I am so jealous of all the gorgeous photos you all take! I seem to be the only one in the house interested in taking photos so all my angles are FUNKY! :/


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Handsome!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What happened to your puppy? Where did this crazy-handsome DOG come from, lol?!?

Handsome, handsome fella ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone =) 


DSC_3565 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


DSC_3487 by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Zeus is beautiful!


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Good looking pooch there! Looks happy and healthy! 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you! He is happy that's for sure! and makes his parents very happy.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm no expert on conformation but I like how balanced he is, nothing is really out of proportion, he fits together nicely IMVH - non expert opinion. He's leggy but he's getting close to those 'teen' years and looks like most boys. 

Moderate, athletic and a clear intelligent look.

You just wait 'til he starts filling out. He's gonna be a real looker!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

btw, didn't you make the trip to ATL and see Jasmine and Z's relatives yet? Or do I have the dates wrong?


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> btw, didn't you make the trip to ATL and see Jasmine and Z's relatives yet? Or do I have the dates wrong?


We just call him pencil head =D Haha! Thank you so much, I am so pleased with how strait and normal he looks for a "show line". His breeder is really trying to work on these gorgeous animals and make them into good working dogs. So they can stack nicely, but also don't look so deformed like some American lines. 

I will hopefully see Z's mom, dad and many other doggies next weekend!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awww, he's not a pencil head! LOL! I personally don't care for the trend towards the heavy almost mastiff like heads, at all.

Yeah, there's some WGSL breeders who do care about nice moderate conformation and good temperament and if I get another WGSL that's the type of breeder I will support with my $$.

I'll be waiting to see all the great pics of Z playing with his cousins! 



Neko said:


> We just call him pencil head =D Haha! Thank you so much, I am so pleased with how strait and normal he looks for a "show line". His breeder is really trying to work on these gorgeous animals and make them into good working dogs. <snipped>
> I will hopefully see Z's mom, dad and many other doggies next weekend!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I will make sure to post them when I get back. 

Ya by looking at Z's pictures (besides the hunting one), you can really tell his temperament, he is such a goofball! 

He just wants to be around me 24/7, play and cuddle. That's all he needs to be happy. OH and water! 

Dog of my dreams =)


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gosh I miss that beach!!!

Zeus looks like he is having a great time!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup: genetics *and* a good positive bond between you two!




Neko said:


> I will make sure to post them when I get back.
> 
> Ya by looking at Z's pictures (besides the hunting one), you can really tell his temperament, he is such a goofball!
> 
> ...


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

natalie559 said:


> Gosh I miss that beach!!!
> 
> Zeus looks like he is having a great time!!


When we go over the little bridge, Z knows where we are going. He gets so excited that i have a hard time paying the toll, he is ready to crawl out the window. He just Loves it there. He does amazing off leash at the beach, no issues of him running off.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love your boy. He exudes character through your pictures


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you =)


----------

